# Browsing a topic



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Have you ever noticed at the top of a Forum it states who is watching that forum. Well if you want to confuse them open numerous Internet Explorer pages each one on a different forum. Then they will never know which one you are realy watching. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steve - you really do need to get a life :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald
I can actualy speak to you normaly on this site, I think. Well let me see Get a life? Mmmmm
Yep I do need to :lol: :lol: 
Now Gerald let us look at your signature 
Who are the Sad gits? Well I know you are not one of them :lol: :lol: 
Wait till I see Annie Does she know you are calling her a sad git? :lol: :lol: 
Whoops strayed of topic. Hang on Mmmmmmmmm What forum am i on this time? I must stop opening so many pages at once.

See Ya Gerald, You know where,

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm well confused now 8O 

You seem to know more about me than I know myself. And yes, I am the sad git who created the blog and spend too much time in forums and surfing the 'net. Maybe we both need lives? :?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald
Are Paul & Sarah Your son & Daughter?

I have just been to your blog and you have reccomended yourself to do mine. The info is on it's way, please do not use the 1985 pages I will send you 1026 pages will do. That was a very kind offer to refuse payment, my you must have a lot of spare time. :wink: 
Gerald is this the page that everyone wants to be on the top but every time they post they move to the bottom?

We both need lives? Nope this one is bad enough don't need any more. Unless you are a Genie? Mmmmmmmm
3 wishes
1. The ability to think any age I want to be and I am that age.
2. To be able to think of a place and then you are in that place.
3. To be able to say start again and the 3 wishes were granted to start all over again.
Downside
1. The ability to think any age I want to be and I am that age. Thought of the day I retire and 20 bloody years older than I was (Well maybe 19yrs)
2. To be able to think of a place and then you are in that place.Stupid me had a thought(Wonder what heaven and hell was like) Heaven was fantastic but why did I think of hell last?)
3. To be able to say start again and I became what I last thought of and the 3 wishes were granted to start all over again. Said start again and I became a baby. true to his word the Genie appeared and he granted the 3 wishes all over again. Great I thought I have 3 wishes that never go away. But wait, I was only 3 mths old, I would have to wait until I grew a bit older and could speak. After another 13 mths I could speak and I called for the Genie. I have been thinking of an older age for the past three mths and nothing happened I said. Sorry said the Genie 3 Wishes are only guaranteed to cover you for 12 mths. As you failed to take out the extra cover Guarantee there is nothing I can do.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

8O There's one bit of that I understood.

Paul is my stepson and Sarah is my daughter. One of those extended family things.

As to the rest. 8O 

Hope you're enjoying your evening.

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Gerald would you keep still I am hopping from post to post :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now that was a Politicians answer. :wink: 

Sat here wishing it was Friday night and then sulking because we are not going away. So wishing it was next week as we are going away. No wonder life goes so fast.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep, I'm at home this weekend too - supposedly fitting a bike rack to the truck.

Oh, and there's a footy match on this Saturday, ain't there?

Hope I get some addvice on the bike rack soon  

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald 
What advise are you after?
Some bike racks are very easy to fit(Just bolt on) others you have to drill holes. It is paramount you have the right one for your van or it is a lot harder or sometimes impossible.
Place a post asking for advice with more detail in the Tech forum.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Steve. I put it in the Autosleepers forum, but I guess once it disappears off the last 10 posts, it gets forgotten about.

I'll do that now. Thanks.

Gerald


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Eh what was all that about then? I am totally lost, but it was an interesting read this morning - well I think it was - not really sure!

Chris


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris,
It relates to more than one post, see
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-15838-0-days0-orderasc-.html
this will/may or even may not explain some of it. :wink:

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Eh what was all that about then? I am totally lost...


Hi, Chris

Any part of Steve's postings you don't understand, you're allowed to skip. I do.

Trouble is, there's sometimes very little left to read :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald
















Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald


gerannpasa said:


> Any part of Steve's postings you don't understand, you're allowed to skip. I do.
> 
> Trouble is, there's sometimes very little left to read :wink:
> 
> Gerald


How much of the last post did you skip then? :lol: :lol: :lol:

For future reference anyone that does notunderstand any of my posts please pm *Gerald* he will explain what to do. :wink:

Seriosly
The way to read my posts are:
Start at the beggining and keep digesting until you get to the end. 
Then skip any part you do not understand. 
Phone 0010013456234 if you get an answer hang up quick. you will not understand them anyway, It is the number the doctor gave me at the hospital. He said you must ring this number whenever you feel the need to put a post on MHF, the reason is he is also a member and has the same problem as Gerald.

Bye all


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Steve *waves*

I've got the number on speeddial at home, and is my ICE number on my mobile. Make sure you get the bill payer's permission before you make the call, tho' I usually feel much better after making the call 8O 

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Gerald
I know it is me you keep ringing thats why we will never get better, I always ring myself and you always ring me as well.
Remember these words .."Hallo, Hallo, Hallo, Hallo, Oh get stu- - - - are they familiar? :lol:



gerannpasa said:


> Hi, Steve *waves*
> 
> I've got the number on speeddial at home, and is my ICE number on my mobile. Make sure you get the bill payer's permission before you make the call, tho' I usually feel much better after making the call 8O
> 
> Gerald


*waves*
Yes Gerald a Motorhomer .....waves. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stevercar said:


> Remember these words .."Hallo, Hallo, Hallo, Hallo, Oh get stu- - - - are they familiar? :lol:


They are, although I didn't figure you to have a woman's voice. Maybe you should call yourself "Steviecar"?



stevercar said:


> *waves*
> Yes Gerald a Motorhomer .....waves. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I sometimes flash my lights, now I've worked out where the flasher lever is.

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Gerald
That was the worst joke ever :lol: :lol: 
You must post a proper one.
When are you next out in M/home?
Going some place good I hope?
Which part of the country are you from? pm if you want to keep secret or dont pm If you do not want me to know :wink: 


Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

stevercar said:


> Gerald
> That was the worst joke ever :lol: :lol:
> You must post a proper one.
> When are you next out in M/home?
> ...


All these questions, and we haven't even been formally introduced 8O

I've been out in the motorhome tonight. Out, in the garden, in the motorhome.

Oh, you mean 'out'? Next week, unless we have to empty the flat we're renting out (long story). If we are 'out', it'll be in Thorpe-le-Soken, Essex. Never tried this place, although it'll only be the 3rd time we'll have been 'out'. Our house is in Ilford, Essex / London.

Thank you for asking. If I didn't know better, I'd say you were a nice man.

I've got another joke - it's probably worse than the previous one. Nevert mind. I think it fulfils the criteria (just).

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Gerald 
The main reason I asked was I was going to offer my services with the bike rack. sadly Essex is far too far from North Yorks.
Ah well mate we will meet up one day I hope.
Maybe we can meet at a rally or informal meet some where half way. You want to get yourself along to the informal meets it is a laugh and you are made so welcome. They have one in Huntingdon this weekend if you fancy the trip. More RVs than Motorhomes for a change but excellent company.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Aww. Thank you. I feel guilty for taking the p*ss  

We're going to the Full Timer's Meet in July. Looking forward to it.

On the bike rack, I've been drilling some more holes. And now decided that with the Pollensa, you can't bolt through - you have to screw into the wooden battens. I think :?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Not 100% sure if we can go, but maybe.
Do not mention Football!!!!!!!!


Steve


----------

